# guitar/amp repair in halifax



## Neill MacInnis

i need a bit of work done on my guitar and an amp servicing... anyone know of a competent luthier/tech in the hrm (preferably halifax itself)?


----------



## Skoczylas

go to Gig Street. It's on the same road as Musicstop . If Tom Abriel still works there I heard he's good. He made my amp after all. Never met him though.

http://www.profilecanada.com/companydetail.cfm?company=2325228_Gig_Street_Music_Halifax_NS


----------



## bickertfan

For guitar service I would recommend Doug Sampson. He's at the Musicstop in Bedford - I personally would not take my guitar to anyone else around here. The downside is - they work on a queue system, so you have to leave your guitar there until he get's to it. Amp techs - I'm not too sure of. Good that your doing your homework here.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

I'd recommend Halifax Folklore for your guitar, but I haven't been there in the past 15 to 20 years.


----------



## garretrevels

how bout for a neck reset?(on a archtop acoustic if that makes a difference) where? and how much?


----------



## greco

I visited Folklore in Halifax about 3 weeks ago. They had a ton of beautiful old acoustics for sale and a luthier's shop on the premises. You could at least ask them for a quote on the repair.

Good luck with it.

Dave


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## Neill MacInnis

gtrguy said:


> On the amp front- what is the amp and what do you need done? I do all my own amp repairs/mods and may be able to help you out. When you've got a lot of tube amps (like me) it's worth it to do your own work.
> 
> gtrguy


hey gtrguy... its a vht pitbull 45 combo, and i really have no idea what's wrong with it. tried to fire it up the lights went on but when i hit the standby button it just shut down (light turned off and all that). any idea what it could be???


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## Neill MacInnis

you know of a good source for reasonably priced tubes in the hrm? it runs 12ax7s and el84s


----------



## bRian

Not in Halifax but in Dartmouth; rates are very reasonable and quality is 2nd to none. He works in Halifax so I usually arrange to have my guitars dropped off while he's in the city.

Zane O'Brien
462-6292


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## Neill MacInnis

sorry for the delay guys. too busy playing through my amp to post!

well i called tom abriel and took the amp down to his place. turns out it was just a weak rectifier tube that was blowing the fuse (and prolly why it wasnt sounding 100% when it did work). replaced the fuse and rectifier tube and it is now sounding unreal. i think tom was impressed with the amp.

anyhow thanks guys for the recs... never would have found tom w/out you folks! props

as for the guitar, i think i can prolly fix whats wrong with it... but am thinking about getting an rs upgrade kit for all of the electronics anyways. so we'll see.

p.s. if anyone needs their amp or guitar serviced in the hrm give tom a call. he seemed like a really genuine and cool dude who knows his shit.


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## mcinnis

Hey, got another if anybody is still kickin. Need some structural repair to my acoustic, it was bullied through an airport up north and got a crack on the corner of the face (where i rest my right arm). The face is pulled up a little bit and looking for a cheap way to get it back together. Or anybody who could do it for me around Halifax.

Cheers


----------



## Nathan Hale

*gtrguy*

hey hows it going i havea 60's regal tube amp im wondering how hard it is to find the right set of tubes to go in it ?? if ya could help me out that would be great i cant find much on em other then it says selfix japan 2 of the bigger ones say 6x4 and the 3 little ones say 6a v6


----------



## smorgdonkey

You could just contact Eurotubes and tell them what you know...they know a lot about tubes so they could probably figure it out for you.


----------



## Shinaubey

Hey guys, 

I've got a '66 Fender Showman, and a '72 Traynor YBA-1 i need to have recapped, and maybe some other work done. Does anyone know how to reach Tom Abriel? He doesn't work at "GigStreet" anymore. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## LexLuthier

I know this post is old, but I am a luthier in Halifax greater area.


----------



## RBlakeney

LexLuthier said:


> I know this post is old, but I am a luthier in Halifax greater area.


what kind if guitars do you make? Always interested in people who build things in the area.


----------

